

Petter's DIY Segway; not bad for 300 euros ($450)... - mrsebastian
http://p1r.crf.nu/segway/

======
44Aman
Considering a normal Segway costs about 4-5 times that, it's pretty impressive
stuff! I'd like to know how long the batteries last/how fast it could go.
Seems a lot more portable than an actual Segway as well.

